# Help Setting Profile Photo



## Jayteepix (Nov 6, 2019)

I cant see how to set my choice of photo as my profile image / Avatar - all I see is a round brown circle ( a bean perhaps as default <lol> )


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

I see a landscape with a gate at the front.


----------



## Jayteepix (Nov 6, 2019)

Thanks I thought I'd got rid of that - I really wanted the image of my Cairn terrier but maybe folks can't see that.
The attached is the brown blob I see as an avatar


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Click on your Profile photo/Go into your profile....
Click on the little image/your profile picture....
It gives options to upload etc....


----------



## Jayteepix (Nov 6, 2019)

Drewster

I must be daft or too tired because I failed to get your instructions to work. I'll try again tomorrow

Many Thanks

Jamie


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Jayteepix (Nov 6, 2019)

MildredM and Drewster done thanks to your help. much appreciated.

Jamie

[He's a Cairn called Freddie by the way]


----------

